# Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer IN STOCK NOW.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Clean and Shiny are pleased to let you know that we have Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer in stock.








*The Blurb:*​
*The most advanced high bead and deep gloss spray detailer! *​
Meguiar's®, the company that brought car enthusiasts the world's first spray detailer, now introduces a revolutionary mist and wipe product that works like a spray detailer and enhances wax protection. This totally unique formula represents a significant breakthrough in technology that has even our eyes popping! Through the use of new* Hydrophobic Polymer Technology™*, Meguiar's has created a spray detailer that actually repels water, withstands multiple car washes, and adds additional protection to your finish.​
The secret lies in the high level of surface tension created when these revolutionary polymers react. The result is a slicker, darker surface and incredible water beading! You will feel your towel almost float across the surface. The gentle, high lubricity formula is safe on all paint types including the latest clear coats and can be used daily to remove loose contaminants, dust and grime to keep your car looking its absolute best. It's so easy, you can detail a full size car in less than 10 minutes!​
*The Price:*​
Only £10.99​


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

any idea when the 5 gallon size will be available please?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They do a 5 gallon size?

Where?

Johnny


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Methinks he meant 5litres.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Methinks he meant 5litres.


Where can you get 5 Litres???

Johnny


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Where can you get 5 Litres???
> 
> Johnny


I dunno, ask him?:lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

yes ok, ok, I mean litres :wall:

More specifically 3.78 litres or 1 USA gallon


----------



## Con (Jun 1, 2007)

so will this be better to use than LT???


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> yes ok, ok, I mean litres :wall:
> 
> More specifically 3.78 litres or 1 USA gallon


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

FFS, what's funny about that?

I'm talking this size

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=D15501&tp=0

I've got the units right!!

C'mon, stop sniggering at the back, come up to the front of the class and tell us all what so funny, or its the headmaster's office for you young man!

P.S. Can I get an anwer to this question now please?


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i think the ultimate detailer comes in the small bottles only as it's not a trade item where as last touch is a bulk item for pro's


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ROFL :lol: 
Don't mind me Camv6, just found the whole conversation funny. 

The thought of 5 gallons of ultimate detailer turning up on the doorstep for one. 
And your "Ok, ok," line just had me giggling. Please don't send me to the headmaster. My report cards bad enough. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I just thought you knew something that I didnt!!

As has been said above as its a retail product I dont think there would be any intention of making it into a US Gallon product.

All the best, 

Johnny


----------

